# Fishing thread



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

Well, it is about the time to gear up. Another month or so, red spring salmon will start to show up. Then a couple more months, white spring, coho, then chum will invade the rivers.....

I did a couple of fish out last year on the vedder river. I might be doing the same this year depends on how much time I have. One thing, I don't usually on during the weekend as I am not a weekend warrior.

Gear you need:

waders, some food/drink, bait of your choice, 10'6 rod, reel of your choice (baitcaster, centerpin, or spinning), flash light (we go there early), gas money if you don't want to drive each and every time (most of us alternate drive), fishing license with salmon stamp (if you decide to take fish home), regulation, cellphone and camera....

Gear I use:
custom rainshadow RX8 xst1025F baitcasting 8'6 rod, shimano chronarch 100d5 lowprofile reel spool with 20lb braid with 10lb test leader, my choice of bait most of the time = my own made spinner lure fishing with a float on top.


----------



## gmachine19 (Apr 21, 2010)

Charles, we SHOULD really go out this year.

Gear: 10' Fenwick bait caster, Abu Garcia Ambassadeaur 6601C4 with 20lbs Fireline + 20lbs mono and some spinners.


----------



## Hammer (Apr 22, 2010)

There were a number of BCA members who seemed to be interested in sportsfishing from their pictures on the "What you really look like" thread in the Aqua lounge section

A thirty pound spring would need a big tank and a lot of herring.


tight lines

Hammer


----------



## cpool (Apr 30, 2010)

Charles, One thing you forgot to mention what people need, and that is this, lots of patients! Took me way to long to slay my first Coho, but it was worth it. I hope we can fish together this year Charles.

Gear I use: matches, a stick of dynamite and a fast get away car! 

Curtis


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

Curtis: remind me where you fish and I will stay away from that area... dynamite and me don't mix well 

yes, we should all have a BCA fish out day... it would be fun... Just don't show me how you can force a fish to bite and you are ok with me


----------



## Sargasso (Apr 21, 2010)

I'd love to do some salmon fishing this summer!

I used to fish non-stop as a kid in New Brunswick, I even have a guide license for freshwater (Trout, Atlantic Salmon). I've fished commercially in Atlantic Canada, and in Australia, and I've caught all sorts of things angling across Canada and the US, but I've been in BC for three years, and I still haven't been salmon fishing, or river/brook fishing at all for that matter! Pretty bad considering this is one of the best places for freshwater angling in the world. Can't say I know the first thing about BC's regulations, or how and where to catch west coast salmon, but I'd sure love to learn.


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

maybe ill see you there soon Charles lol if might have seen you there before im the biggest fishoholic


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

good old reds bright and early first thing owwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## Tracers (Apr 21, 2010)

We should organize a fishing derby....winner gets bragging rights...lol but you HAVE to be okay with losing to a girl...cuz i won't let you forget it...princess'...


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

that will be fun.


----------



## gmachine19 (Apr 21, 2010)

A fishing derby would be fun. I'm in if anyone ever started one.


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

I will be up in the vedder next week if any wants to join me. Mostly to try my luck for early red spring but more importantly, looking for future spots for the upcoming salmon season...


----------



## gmachine19 (Apr 21, 2010)

What day Charles? I'll book it off. PM me details


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

dont know yet... have talkedd to my fishing buddy yet.


----------



## t-bore (Apr 21, 2010)

Would like details, I might be able to break out the fly rods and drive out there!


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

ahhh, but I heard a rumor those fly guy/gal doesn't mix in well with the gear head


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

i can pay for gas Charles if you wanna pick me up i have tones of gear . i have no wheels for a couple months . LOL
i know the vedder pretty well im sure we can show different spots .


----------



## t-bore (Apr 21, 2010)

The other gear heads usually get jealous when the fly guys on the water thats why! Just Joking! Maybe! I can bring my other gear instead to make the playing field even!


----------



## H . (Apr 23, 2010)

I really want to learn! Charles. please let me know.


----------



## gmachine19 (Apr 21, 2010)

LOL Charles, looks like you need to setup some sort of event


----------



## cpool (Apr 30, 2010)

t-bore I am with you, although I am sure my 6 weight will be a little small for Red spring's LOL.


----------



## big_bubba_B (Apr 25, 2010)

i loved fishing the skeena river for springs was awsome


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

Actually, I am thinking about heading there about the 16th of July...


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

charles said:


> Actually, I am thinking about heading there about the 16th of July...


if its the vedder im going there the same day with a buddy


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

yes, it is the vedder... perhaps i will see you there.


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

that time you will have to fight your way threw sockeye to get to the springs


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

i agree. I have proved to many people that sockeye will bite so they will give up the long leader fossing method in the fraser years ago and I only got laugh at. I was the only one short floating blade and roe.

I had hooked a few sockeye with my blade last year around that time as well. Of course they are all quickly released in the water.


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

cool man i just use good old wool and some scent . i have my secret stuff i make at home works like a charm and one guy proofed it too me and it works . i hope they open the Fraser for some sockeye . that would be tits . well hopefully with this weather the rivers will be high its been pretty low at times the last two years


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

all salmon bite . butt not because there hungry its because there pissed off


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

i fished the skeena and kitamat my hole life and the old timers and people on the vedder think they own it. you know all people in kitamat and the skeena floss fish and down here people cry about it .


----------



## t-bore (Apr 21, 2010)

cpool- ya 6 weight would be a long fight with reds!

I used a 7 weight rod with 6 weight reel and line during the pinks last year in the vedder. have to get an 8 or 9 as well. One day I was on the Vedder for a 4 hour period turned loose 29 pinks!! hooked 26 fish, snagged 3. The gear boys on either side of me were pissed, i only saw them bring in about 5 each and not all those were hooked properly. As soon as I walked away they took my spot! LOL


----------



## t-bore (Apr 21, 2010)

July 16th huh, crappy i am in a slo-pitch tourny that weekend in maple ridge.


----------



## gmachine19 (Apr 21, 2010)

I fought a monster pink for about 30 min with my trout rod last year. I was only using 6lbs line test, and boy was that FUN!


----------



## gmachine19 (Apr 21, 2010)

charles said:


> Actually, I am thinking about heading there about the 16th of July...


Can I come? pllllllllllllsssssssssssss


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

30 min thats a long time dude lol


----------



## Hammer (Apr 22, 2010)

T-Bore,

You can get red springs on flies..you just need a one with more muscle so you can move around some deep lines. a nice excuse to get a new 8 weight or a spey rod (one needs to spend more on hobbies). 

I just got back from the West side of Van Isle. Must of been a batch of un-edu-macated fish coming through because we tubbed out both days on springs and got some really large flounders (just kidding- they were halibut) 

Tracer, good to see you're fishing...more women need to fish. My buddy's fiance come with us sometimes and she just pounds steelies. Must be the patience and a light touch.

Johny FT's,

The Kitmat and Skeena (and tribs) are excellent. I don't get up there as much as I used to. If you ever get a chance..check out the Nass tributaries.


All the fishers are coming out of the woodwork. Weird that you all keep fish as well a fish for them. When I was a kid, I used to tie fishing line around a grass hopper and float at around my pike cichlid tank. I have since grown up (a little..maybe).

cheers

Hammer


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

looks like we are set to go on the 16th of July. Anyone wants to meet up, let me know. we will be there bright and early. And bring wader if you don't have it or prepare to get wet. we will cross river and explore.


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

Limited out today on the vedder 4 coho


----------



## FatKid (Jun 25, 2010)

So what happened to a get together out on the river? Did this actually happen? There's still a lot more time left... Let's git'r done!


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

must be busy today out there...


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

was not bad where i was and so many fish all day long i was hammering fish


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

in a whole day i probably got like 15 our so coho


----------



## Buddiechrist (Apr 21, 2010)

Wicked day out on the Stave today. 
My set up:
Drift medium/light 
Float fishing White / Pink / Green Maurboo Jigs, Roe

Locations
Stave River.

7-9am Toilet bowl East side middle island, (had to do a little swimming but water still ain't too bad) 
-Caught, 2 Chums (both roughly 15lbs) 12 Coho (only 2 good hatchery both weight after gutting 12lb 15lbs, plus I swear I caught same guy 4 times)
Only kept the 2 cohos here.

9:30-Noon south slue (East side about 1km up of fraser Just at the tip by the slue bowl) 
-Caught, 3 Springs only 1 nice guy (18lbs after gutting) 8 Chums all ugly, 3 coho (switch to roe at this point, up to now was using the 3 color jigs) All hatchery but released as all were under 10lbs

My two buddies also had great days keeping mostly just jack springs / coho but they did not keep track of what they were catching, as we spread ourselves out to give each other at least 150m of space. Also they were using same setup as me, and never touched the roe.

Had all 3 smokers running all afternoon, will possibly heading out this weekend for west side island hoping. (Better fishing, plus usually only people with boats can make it to island so won't be crowed)


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

Just another note, Chum is closed on the vedder system.


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

oh darn closed chums


----------

